# How to you photograph dark colored pens?



## jdmyers4 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have some dark tru-stone pens that I've been trying to photograph.  One is Bloody Red Jasper, and the other is Malachite & Malachite Web.  The Malachite Web is dark, dark green - a very nice classy color, but I just can't seem to get the color to come out.  It appears too dark, with very little color.

Using Nikon D2H and tripod, with a 60mm Macro lens.  Trying to photograph it indoors - natural lighting.  

Any suggestions?

John


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 9, 2007)

Put on a background with a complimentary color that aproximates the shade of your pen. Avoid harsh contrasts. e.g. don't put a black pen on a white background. Shade your light to soften. A handkerchief in front of a light bulb works fine.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2007)

Very badly as all my pictures are.....Just couldn't resist[}][][}]


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Frank.  I'll give that a try.  Lighting and set up are my biggest problems.  But I will say, a good sturdy tripod really helps.  I never thought photography would be so hard.  It's a lot of work - both learning all the basics, and actually doing it.

John


----------



## Jamie (Jul 10, 2007)

I have 2 sheets of matt/flat finish paper I baught at Michael's, one gray for darker pens and one marbled white for light pens but I still make sure that the focus box on my camera (Canon S1) is dead on the pen when I set the focus. I have the best luck shoting at F-8 but I need a good light and a tripod because of the slow shutter speed. If you wanted to get a lighter or darker look to your picture (balance) you can hold a dark or light piece of paper behind your subject, set your focus and hold half down, remove the paper and shoot.


----------

